# Complete Restoration of Deck



## Everett Abrams (Jul 15, 2011)

This is a deck where the homeowner wanted to sell the property and was told the deck was shot and needed to be removed and a new deck installed. We gave them the alternative do remove the horizontals, restore the verticals, do some small repairs, and then re-stain the deck. This is an example of that process. We saved them a lot of money and as you can see a nice end result.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice work, great that you saved them money.


----------



## Everett Abrams (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you, hard for customers to find a company that will do the restoration and repairs especially re-decking under one roof. By offering this service it has brought in a lot of business for us over the years.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Great work, looks unreal


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Everett Abrams said:


> Thank you, hard for customers to find a company that will do the restoration and repairs especially re-decking under one roof. By offering this service it has brought in a lot of business for us over the years.


Nice job. I can't tell from the picture but are the boards laid at a 45 degree angle? If so is the joist spacing to code? And what kind of stain did you use?...Keep up the good work.


----------



## Everett Abrams (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes they are angled and I am getting the question about the second picture a lot. This particular picture only shows the restoration of the verticals, if you look closely you will see the wood is still wet. We do the cleaning/stripping/brightening after we tear off the bad wood and before we put new wood down. Seems like no two jobs are ever the same and we factor in modifications and repairs to all remodel/restoration projects. Many jobs like these we add footings or install new joists in between the old ones. In the end, no matter the project we usually charge about 60%-70% of what a new would cost especially after you factor in the demo of the old one. The stain is Deck Restoration Plus Medford Cedar. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Super nice


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice job, it looks great


----------



## Joe Lucier (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful work !!

www.superiorgmr.com


----------

